
Ask HN: What is missing from the current analytics tools? - aus_sua
I would like to know your thoughts on how the current and future analytics tools and services can be improved to make your life easier. One of the pain point for me is - Death by data. There&#x27;s so much data but we don&#x27;t know what to do with it.
======
system2
You got it right. Most analytics tools (if not all) don't have enough
meaningful filters or pre-made reports to explain what's going on. Google
Analytics tried some stuff like what's trending without considering the
changes of the site. (email campaigns etc, product updates etc.)

Analytics is a great and still not enough evolved market.

~~~
aus_sua
Augmented analytics is something that the companies are trying these days but
I haven't seen any impressive growth and feature in any of the tools yet.

